# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Blue & Black Auratus

## tonyball

I am hoping these two end up being a pair, time will tell. sorry image is not so great but it is the best my phone can do

----------


## Lynn

Pretty frogs !
Keep us posted
Congrats

 :Butterfly:

----------


## tonyball

Thanks, I surely will

----------


## Amy

Very pretty frogs!   Congrats and thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## tonyball

Good news! I found several eggs in the petri dish today so it would seem my hopes have been realized!

----------

